# Goat's Milk and allergic reaction



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I developed a rash on my chin/mouth...woke up with it wednesday morning. I assumed that the goats had eaten some poison ivy and then gave it to me. But now I'm wondering if I could be allergic to goat's milk. I made gravy with it on tuesday night and that's the first time I"ve had it since we started milking our doe. Have any of you ever heard of people being allergic to goat's milk?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Never heard of it, but I'm sure it's possible. Anything that has a protein in it can cause allergic reactions.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My dad is allergic to it, but he is allergic to pretty much anything other than meat and a few vegetables. He can't have any grains or anything. It doens't give him a rash, but makes him feel bad, makes his ears fill up, etc. If he gets too much of something, he will even get migraines.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm really hoping it's just poison ivy. I don't really get a full-blown case of it..just an annoying rash. I would hate to think that I'm allergic to the milk! I'm not allergic to anything! I think what really bugs me is that my chin/neck area is itchy, but my lips feel like they've been sunburned. I'm just puzzled! I'm pretty sure whatever it is came from a goat though LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you the milking person? Did you touch the goat and rub your face? It may be contact response rather than from the milk ingestion.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I am allergic to whole cows milk, BUT, not goats milk. I can drink all the goats milk I want, but cows milk gives me a rash. I grew up drinking powdered milk...YUCK and only skim milk in small quantities until I got goats. So, if a person can be allergic to cow's milk, why not goats milk. When you clear up, try it again and if you have the same reaction, then you'll know. If putting it in gravy did that to you, when you try it, drink only a small glass, wouldn't want to over do it if you are allergic. Hoping it was just poison ivy.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are you the milking person? Did you touch the goat and rub your face? It may be contact response rather than from the milk ingestion.


Yes...I am the milking gal. I always touch my goats so I don't know if that would be it.

I don't like milk so I only use it in cereal or recipes. I'll definitely try it again after I clear up to see if the milk is the problem. Does an allergic reaction rash stay around a few days or just until the product is out of your system? I've had the rash for 2 days now so hopefully it IS poison Ivy.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

It sound like you got the rash from touching the goats and rubbing ur self. did u kinda like giving the goats a hugs. Becuz I notice that if i touch my goats or rubbing and i break out becuz of their hair poked to my skin and it makes me have rash but i am not alllergic to milk thou. The reason it makes me have rash becuz the goats have hay on their fur like it carries pollon, mold and etc and I am allergic to mold bad.. So maybe that is part of it. I hope so .


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Jill, put a couple drops of raw, fresh milk on the inside of your elbow and see if you have a reaction. If not, it has to be something else.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

If it was just a very mild rash, it should clear up in a few days. If it broke out and opened into sores, it could take a week to clear up. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it was just rubbing on the goats and transfer from them.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Jan 10, 2004)

"Jill, put a couple drops of raw, fresh milk on the inside of your elbow and see if you have a reaction. If not, it has to be something else."

Not sure about that...an allergic reaction is a histimine reaction...a allergic/histimine reaction will not always be triggered through the skin. I am allergic to some fruit but can handle them with ease when preparing them for my family...

Did you eat or drink nothing else out of the ordinary?


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

KimM said:


> Jill, put a couple drops of raw, fresh milk on the inside of your elbow and see if you have a reaction. If not, it has to be something else.


I'll give that a try Kim! This was definitely a skin reaction..not histamine...so it could help me figure things out. Although as I type this I'm sitting here drinking coffee with goatsmilk in it. I ran out of coffeemate LOL.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Jan 10, 2004)

Skin reactions ARE a kind of histimine reaction. Hives, rashes, etc are histimine reactions to irritants or allergens. Histimine reactions can also be respiratory, joint, etc but they are also skin.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Qvrfullmidwife said:


> Skin reactions ARE a kind of histimine reaction. Hives, rashes, etc are histimine reactions to irritants or allergens. Histimine reactions can also be respiratory, joint, etc but they are also skin.


Thanks....I always thought histamine was associated with breathing...learn something new everyday


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better From what you describe... it sounds more like an allergic contact reaction (ie. touching poison ivy or such). Take some benedryl and see if this will help. I have been allergic to cows milk all my life, and have severe gastro-intestinal problems (swelling, bloating & such) caused by the milk bacteria. :soap: Take care.


----------



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a LOT of food sensitivities and I test by scratching my arm and rubbing the substance in (scrub first, so it's ONLY the food!) and wait to see what the reaction... my histamine reactions vary from eczema to breathing problems to hyperactivity/moodswings and migraines... depending on the substance 

Good luck!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Especially Jylle 63. I am no DR but do have severe reactions to chemicals & medications of all types (shampoo, condt., sun screen ointmets, etc.)... Almost died, bc of wrong medication. Take Care


----------

